# Regulärer Ausdruck um mehrere gleiche Zeichen umzuwandeln



## Ronax (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe '&&' und möchte daraus nur ein '&' machen. Das wäre ja kein Problem, aber was ist wenn es z.B. '&&&&&&&' (n-mal) gibt, wie kann ich, egal wie viele aufeinanderfolgende Zeichen zu einem umwandeln.

vielen Danke
 Florian


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2006)

Probier mal folgenden regulären Ausdruck:
	
	
	



```
(.)\1+
```
Als Ersatzwert kannst du einfach auf den ersten Rückverweis zurückgreifen.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Reguläre Ausdrücke unterstützen Quantoren: in der einfachsten Form z.B. das Sternchen:
	
	
	



```
&&&*
```
Dieser reg. Ausdrück passt auf zwei oder mehr hintereinanderfolgende Ampersands.

Dann mußt du nur noch alle Zeichen die mit diesem Ausdruck übereinstimmen durch ein einzelnes Ampersand ersetzen.

Gruß


----------

